# Rallys that I cannot access



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As a real rally enthusiast, attending as many rallies as we could, I am sad to read that the enthusiasm for rallies has reached such a low ebb. The effort put in by the Marshall's over the years in both time and money (Scotties tent amongst other things) deserves a better ending than this seems to be but change seems to have become inevitable.
The friends we have established over the years will I hope still be on the Rally scene in some form or another but judging by the latest responses to new rallies, they may metamorphose into different butterflies.
While I cannot blame Dave B for taking the chance to make a fast buck, the demise of a known owner into an anonymous institution does seem to be the last straw.
Over the last several months I have mostly been unable to use the site for rallies in spite of numerous requests for help and although the knowledge base on 'Facts is second to none, it has been the rallies that held our personal contact with the 'club. A club where people can socialise and get to know one another, not just to read the impersonal input of strangers. For this reason I doubt if we will be continuing to be members of this MHF unless the New Year brings surprising changes from the management, whoever they are.
You all, we all deserve better support than has been given from the new owners.
Alan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Alan

the rallies forum is here

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/24-rallies/

there is a link to the rally venues at the top of each page which goes to the "old" site with the full listings

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

it's unfortunate that the new owners of MHF haven't supported the rallies, but the rallies are still out there, and people are signing up for the 2016 events.

What we need are more people to get involved - not just sitting back and saying there's nothing going on! We need ideas for new rally venues, and people willing to marshall them; this won't happen by people sitting back and saying nobody's doing anything:surprise:

we will be publicising the 2016 rallies in the weeks to come, and plugging away to get new (and old!) people involved.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Mike
Thank you for your reply but as you may see from the number of posts I have made over the years, I am fairly familiar with the site and have tried over the last several months to get access. There have been odd occasions when I have reached the 'Rally' site only to find the very next visit, I cannot do so. 
I have tried both of your pathways and accept that you truly think that I am not doing something right but most of the time it will not accept me as a subscriber on the old form, 'most of the time' which means there are odd occasions when I have repeated all of the hurdles several times and I do have access. As these problems have more or less continued for the last nine months for which I have a paid subscription..... well need I say more?
Alan
As a matter of interest, although I have just sent the previous email and pressed stay logged on, as I finished my thread, I was told I was not logged on. I use several Forums now and only 'Facts gives me any problems.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

alan, I don't know what you are doing differently from others who can access the rallies on the old site, but please stick with it. 

if you still have a problem, go to the rallies forum and post there in the thread for the rally and we will add you. 

Anybody else with problems accessing the "old" rally link please let us know here, and as I said above we need more ideas for rallies, please!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Purely out of interest, I checked out the two links.

First one is fine, no problems.

Second one tells me that I have to register to access the Forum, so I go to the next page, scroll down the T&C's, click I Agree and it just hangs, nothing further.

Something definitely not right there, given that both this page I am on now and the Register page are both on the same website

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/24-rallies/169065-rallys-i-cannot-access.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/newuser.html

Peter


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

listerdiesel said:


> Purely out of interest, I checked out the two links.
> 
> First one is fine, no problems.
> 
> ...


As someone who rarely accesses the rallys I tried the links as well. When I got to the "old" site I tried my username/password and very little happened so I just clicked on "Home" and went to the Home Page entered my usual details there and had full access to the whole of the old site including the rallys.

So just try that - ignore the log in on the rallys page and use the Home Page instead.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The suggestion that Stanner made works for me too - obviously I am unlikely to use UK based rallies but I can still access the page without any problems.

As Mike said, it is sad that VS are ot supporting the rallies, but not very surprising to me and this is one of the casualties of the take over along with things like the campsite database etc.

BUT to me, as Rosalan said Facts still represents the best source of information and is well worth the few pence per day required....

Being able to get help and hopefully also offer advice makes Facts my base for MH communications.....

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you Peter, Dave and Stanner but although I clearly understand what you say and how you got on to Rallies, it does not work for me; honestly!
Alan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> As Mike said, it is sad that VS are ot supporting the rallies, but not very surprising to me and this is one of the casualties of the take over along with things like the campsite database etc.


It's not entirely true to say that VS aren't supporting the rallies.
I spent last year as chair of the rally group and I can assure you that VS did make some strenuous efforts to restore lost functionality. Jeff and myself spent many hours trying to analyse the problems and direct the techies to what needed attention. The rally module now works OK for virtually everyone - except Alan unfortunately. :crying:

I only wish I could say the same about the campsite database - but one thing at a time I suppose. :frown2:
The lack of interest in rally attendance by members is the main culprit I'm afraid, together with the complete absence of any members who will volunteer to help out on the organisational side.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rosalan said:


> Thank you Peter, Dave and Stanner but although I clearly understand what you say and how you got on to Rallies, it does not work for me; honestly!
> Alan


It sounds like you may have something in your computer that is obstructing access then - maybe something in the cache or a rogue cookie or something.

I recently had a website stop working that had worked OK for years, when I cleaned out all the cookies associated with it and let it start afresh, it worked OK again.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Stanner, I just cleared out all associated cookies with Motorhome facts, now it will no longer recognize me on the old site.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It won't recognise you because it needs a new set of cookies to do so.

So now start from scratch - go to the Home page of the old site, use your login details and accept the new cookies it asks you to accept.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you Stanner, although it has not yet asked me for a new set of cookies, it has let me log on. After several months it seems to work.
Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rosalan said:


> Thank you Stanner, although it has not yet asked me for a new set of cookies, it has let me log on. After several months it seems to work.
> Alan


In that case cookies must be set to "don't ask me before accepting" and that could be the reason you've had a problem.


----------

